# cheap mold!



## bombus (Oct 25, 2009)

This is a microwave bundt pan that I found at the thrift store- fifty cents!





Here is the cake I made in it. It is scented with Lemon Pound Cake FO.
I added oatmeal for texture.


----------



## Manda (Oct 25, 2009)

Yuuuuummmm!  You always match your colours and scents so well Bombus


----------



## holly99 (Oct 25, 2009)

So cool!


----------



## Absinthe (Oct 28, 2009)

There is nothing in your photograph for scale, so I am imagining a full sized bundt cake. Isn't that hard to use? Or do you cut this? Or is it possibly some kind of miniature bundt. 

I just saw some baking molds that looked like they were for cupcakes, but they had a taper in the center like a bundt pan in each one. I considered snatching them for soap molds... maybe next week.


----------



## bombus (Oct 28, 2009)

Absinthe said:
			
		

> There is nothing in your photograph for scale, so I am imagining a full sized bundt cake. Isn't that hard to use? Or do you cut this? Or is it possibly some kind of miniature bundt.
> 
> I just saw some baking molds that looked like they were for cupcakes, but they had a taper in the center like a bundt pan in each one. I considered snatching them for soap molds... maybe next week.



You're right, it would be hard to use. This is a small cake, about 7 inches in diameter. It holds 48 ounces of soap batter. Next, it is to be frosted with white M&P. Then I will put it on a doily on top of a cake pedestal. It will grace my market table. I will sell it by the slice, and package it in french fry bags. I think I will pre-slice a piece or two and put it on a little dessert plate. I found a clear glass pedestal at the Salv. Army for $3.00.

This will be my first try at selling soap cake, but I have read here that it really brings folks to your table- so eye catching.


----------



## TessC (Oct 28, 2009)

I've never made a soap cake, but it's on my loooong to-do list, heheh. They do look very nice, even if the cake slices aren't the easiest soaps to use.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 6, 2009)

My list keep growing by the minute   , I have so much other stuff that I have to do before I can think about making more than one batch today.


----------



## Jody (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks great aqnd sounds like it smells really good.

For those who are not familiar with the Bundt cake soap do a search there are lots of posts and picutes on the forum.  They are lots of fun.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks yummy!  :wink:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2010)

I just LOVE charity shops.   So much great stuff for next to nothing.


----------



## IanT (Jan 27, 2010)

That looks so cool!!! How did you know how many ounces of batter that mold would take? I wouldnt even know where to begin with calculating it for that type of mold due to the irregular shape, does it say how much it would take on it? or did you just take the easy way and fill it with water and then measure how much water there was that could fit into it?


----------

